# stressin mum moving to dubai next month



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi

Im moving to dubai next month with my hubby and 2 kids from the UK. Have to say that I am not "jumping for joy" about it. Can anyone tell me what it is really like there, in terms of safety for the kids; all the usual stuff mums worry about.

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Don't stress*



stressin said:


> Hi
> 
> Im moving to dubai next month with my hubby and 2 kids from the UK. Have to say that I am not "jumping for joy" about it. Can anyone tell me what it is really like there, in terms of safety for the kids; all the usual stuff mums worry about.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice


I was very nervous about moving over here too, I don't have any children over here, so I can't advise you there. Read a few of the other posts and your sure to get some answers to your questions.
Hopefully you'll like it here I do I love it, I know it'e got a lot to offer, and the experience is really something you'll be able to look back on in the future. Apply yourself and make the most of it. Because I know that everyone is different and you'll need to be reassuring for your children's sake.
I'm lucky, I'm pretty flexible and adabtable, and although not usally, patient, you need all those attributes to be able to adapt to a new environment. Make the most of it. Good Luck


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Im here with my 3 kids, and find it a safe place to be ( apart from the roads)..but then I also found my area back home safe...
There are many, many families here and there are plenty of activities for kids ( especially younger ones)

Like any country - you just don't put yourself in dangerous positions.

Are there any more questions( maybe a little more specific), about living here with kids we may be able to help you with.?


----------



## muggle (Sep 2, 2008)

stressin said:


> Hi
> 
> Im moving to dubai next month with my hubby and 2 kids from the UK. Have to say that I am not "jumping for joy" about it. Can anyone tell me what it is really like there, in terms of safety for the kids; all the usual stuff mums worry about.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice


Hi,
I moved to UAE last year from UK and spent the first year in Abu Dhabi. Just as we got used to that my husband got promoted and we had to relocate to Dubai. 

We also have 2 kids (aged 7 and 2.5yrs) and I find it safe. The driving can be daunting to start with but you soon get used to it.

Lots of people are always looking for new playmates for their kids(myself included) which is a great way to meet people.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

stressin said:


> Hi
> 
> Im moving to dubai next month with my hubby and 2 kids from the UK. Have to say that I am not "jumping for joy" about it. Can anyone tell me what it is really like there, in terms of safety for the kids; all the usual stuff mums worry about.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice


Dubai is very safe! You will be able to give your kids more freedom. Gone will be the days when you have to do a head count and when you start panicking if you lose sight of your children for a few seconds. It's perfectly safe to allow them out on their own.

I'm sure that Dubai will soon win you round. I don't have any children but I love this place! It made a very welcome change to the horrible British weather!


----------



## Grahame (Sep 15, 2008)

*Moving to Dubai*

Safety for the children is very good! Mine is 7 months
Road just drive defensive!
Accomodation need to be sorted out ASAP. 
Renting is going up and also to buy is going up!
If you are buying sort out a "mortgage offer letter" before you start looking as a appartment / villas goes within days.
I have just bought a 1 bedroom in "The Greens" good area for families (Emaar)

Regards
Hope that Helps you

Please feel free to contact me!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I've travelled the world and I can happily say Dubai is THE safest place I've visited! I was living alone in Dubai and never felt threatened in any way. You will find men from Asian countries stare at you but they mean no harm and will certainly NEVER cross the line.

As for children, mine are grown up so were not with me in Dubai. However, I've seen plenty of activities aimed towards children. Like many Mediterranean countries, children are adored in this part of the world. This would be a very good opportunity for your children to experience a different culture plus they will make friends with other children from around the world - what an enriching life experience it will be for them! 

Good luck in your new life!


----------



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

stressin said:


> Hi
> 
> Im moving to dubai next month with my hubby and 2 kids from the UK. Have to say that I am not "jumping for joy" about it. Can anyone tell me what it is really like there, in terms of safety for the kids; all the usual stuff mums worry about.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice



Hi

Thanks for your advice. I've found your comments comforting


----------



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Im here with my 3 kids, and find it a safe place to be ( apart from the roads)..but then I also found my area back home safe...
> There are many, many families here and there are plenty of activities for kids ( especially younger ones)
> 
> Like any country - you just don't put yourself in dangerous positions.
> ...


HI

Thanks for replying. My kids are 14 (girl) and 16 (boy).From what I can make out older kids hang around the malls mostly. Do you know how safe it will be for them to do that? i'm thinking on the lines of abduction, etc. Paranoid I know, I just can't help it.

My son plays footie with his mates in the local park at the mo. I know it is to hot for him to play footie outside there. I'm guessing there is a sports centre he could play indoor footie.

I can't think of any thing else at mo. Thanks


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

stressin said:


> HI
> 
> Thanks for replying. My kids are 14 (girl) and 16 (boy).From what I can make out older kids hang around the malls mostly. Do you know how safe it will be for them to do that? i'm thinking on the lines of abduction, etc. Paranoid I know, I just can't help it.
> 
> ...


Hi Stressin,

I have never heard of any children being abducted from Dubai shopping malls; in my experience, they are very safe. I know words can never be enough to put your mind at ease, you have to see for yourself. I wish I'd thought of moving to the UAE when my children were young, it's an extremely safe environment for them to be growing up in.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Actually, a French teenager WAS abducted from a shopping mall last year. It serves as a reminder that you can never be too complacent. My kids are allowed the same freedoms here as they were in Australia. Except for the roads, I feel very safe. It all depends on where your from, though, doesn't it? If you're from a small village in the UK, it's going to feel a lot more daunting being here than if you're from a council estate in Brixton. (Apologies to all from Brixton, but you get my drift.) 

I do think, however, that my kids had a more 'old fashioned' childhood in Australia. Roaming the streets etc, but that's more to do with the weather and the proximity of places they needed to go in a small town as opposed to the nightmare of Dubai traffic. They still have lots of opportunities here with after school activities etc. My daughter is going on a school camp next month and it's AMAZING. Sounds more like a tourist event. I want to go!!!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

stressin said:


> HI
> 
> Thanks for replying. My kids are 14 (girl) and 16 (boy).From what I can make out older kids hang around the malls mostly. Do you know how safe it will be for them to do that? i'm thinking on the lines of abduction, etc. Paranoid I know, I just can't help it.
> 
> ...


It is too hot to be playing football outside in the summer, but for 8 months of the year, it's lovely. It depends what neighbourhood you live in. The kids in my neighbourhood all gather around in the local park and kick the soccer ball around. My kids are Aussies, if it's a round ball, you throw it, not kick it, so they don't join in. Also, they will tend to meet kids at the community pool, etc as they are old enough to go unsupervised.

Regarding the comment I made about teenager being abducted from a shoping mall, it is the only such event I have heard. Like I said, though, it just means your kids still need to be told not to be complacent just because they're living in Dubai, which has a reputation of being very safe. For the record, my daughter is only 11, but if she was the same age as your kids, I'd quite happily let her go to the mall with friends.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I stand corrected, Flossie! As I previously said, I'd never heard of child abductions from Malls, thats not to say it hasn't happened. But I seriously believe the UAE IS a far safer environment than in the West.


----------



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I stand corrected, Flossie! As I previously said, I'd never heard of child abductions from Malls, thats not to say it hasn't happened. But I seriously believe the UAE IS a far safer environment than in the West.


OMG. Have they found him/her? 

We live in a small town in the UK at the mo and I like it. I was born here and I know it inside and out, all the good and the bad. ( I know thats sad, never leaving home, so to speak)

The more threads I read on here the more stressed out I'm getting. I read about the lady that was hit in the face at the water park, thats just so wrong...over a board. From what I can make out the police dont give a flying frog about expats.


We fly out on Oct 1st so if you see a woman after that date that is freaking out IT WILL BE ME.....


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

stressin said:


> OMG. Have they found him/her?
> 
> We live in a small town in the UK at the mo and I like it. I was born here and I know it inside and out, all the good and the bad. ( I know thats sad, never leaving home, so to speak)
> 
> ...


Yes, they did find him. As is often the case, he was offered a lift by people he knew and once he and his friend were in the car, the trouble started. Please don't stress about it. These sorts of things happen all the world over. The only reason why I mentioned it was to point out that while Dubai is VERY safe, you need to still teach your kids stranger danger, etc. In fact, as far as images and commercials etc go, I find my children are not bombarded with stuff here like they were at home. There really isn't much to worry about. I would be more worried if I was bringing my children up in London. In fact, we used to live in London and moved back to Australia because we didn't want to bring our children up there. Your kids will get to experience some amazing things and meet some amazing people here. That is my favourite thing about being here. My kids have friends from all over the world. They know to judge people as people, not by religion or race. In fact, teenagers seem a bit more supervised here because of the lack of public transport and the fact that it's almost impossible to walk anywhere, they rely heavily on their parents for transportation. So, you tend to know exactly where your kids are at all times. Try not to pass your stress onto your kids. You really need them to be enthusiastic about coming here, otherwise it will be even harder to move. I learnt that from experience. On the days I'm upbeat about being here, my kids are more positive. When I'm homesick, they're homesick.


----------



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

flossie said:


> Yes, they did find him. As is often the case, he was offered a lift by people he knew and once he and his friend were in the car, the trouble started. Please don't stress about it. These sorts of things happen all the world over. The only reason why I mentioned it was to point out that while Dubai is VERY safe, you need to still teach your kids stranger danger, etc. In fact, as far as images and commercials etc go, I find my children are not bombarded with stuff here like they were at home. There really isn't much to worry about. I would be more worried if I was bringing my children up in London. In fact, we used to live in London and moved back to Australia because we didn't want to bring our children up there. Your kids will get to experience some amazing things and meet some amazing people here. That is my favourite thing about being here. My kids have friends from all over the world. They know to judge people as people, not by religion or race. In fact, teenagers seem a bit more supervised here because of the lack of public transport and the fact that it's almost impossible to walk anywhere, they rely heavily on their parents for transportation. So, you tend to know exactly where your kids are at all times. Try not to pass your stress onto your kids. You really need them to be enthusiastic about coming here, otherwise it will be even harder to move. I learnt that from experience. On the days I'm upbeat about being here, my kids are more positive. When I'm homesick, they're homesick.


Hi Flossie

Thanks for your insight. It's much apprereciated.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

stressin said:


> Hi Flossie
> 
> Thanks for your insight. It's much apprereciated.


Your welcome. Please don't be afraid to come on here and voice your fears. Even if it's to just get something off your chest rather than looking for answers. I've been where you are and left my home town where my children were born to come here. Although I had lived overseas before, I fully understand your fears and stresses. Just try not to pass them onto your kids. (Which is easier said than done and I have been so guilty of doing just that!! Do what I say, not what I do) How do your kids feel about coming here, just out of interest? My kids brought home the after school activities list yesterday and are now reading through what they would like to do. I'm trying to encourage my daughter to do snowboarding. Ironic, isn't it, that Dubai is probably the only place we will live where she will get the opportunity to learn to snowboard??


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

flossie said:


> I'm trying to encourage my daughter to do snowboarding. Ironic, isn't it, that Dubai is probably the only place we will live where she will get the opportunity to learn to snowboard??


That's what makes Dubai so great - the opportunity to do all these great stuffs and learn loads of new things that you probably wouldn't have the chance to do back home or that would be financially out of reach! I do agree with you about children picking up on negative vibes. I remember as a child I used to get really sad whenever my mum was feeling sad! I do not have any kids but I do agree that Dubai provides a wide range of cool experience and exposure to so many good things and children could only benefit from it all. Reminds me so much of my childhood - I grew up in Seychelles and loved the freedom of running around without my parents watching me like a hawk or worrying whether I was safe or not!


----------



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

flossie said:


> Your welcome. Please don't be afraid to come on here and voice your fears. Even if it's to just get something off your chest rather than looking for answers. I've been where you are and left my home town where my children were born to come here. Although I had lived overseas before, I fully understand your fears and stresses. Just try not to pass them onto your kids. (Which is easier said than done and I have been so guilty of doing just that!! Do what I say, not what I do) How do your kids feel about coming here, just out of interest? My kids brought home the after school activities list yesterday and are now reading through what they would like to do. I'm trying to encourage my daughter to do snowboarding. Ironic, isn't it, that Dubai is probably the only place we will live where she will get the opportunity to learn to snowboard??


I'm sounding like a whinging pom (which I am hehe) My daughter doesnt want her dad to go on his own, (which is an option) so she wants to go. She's a real daddy's girl. My son changes his mind, he's probably picking up on my negativety.
They do watersports at the mo, jet sking and wake boarding. They going for one last blast this weekend if the weather holds, its been dry and sunny here for the last 2 days. They got a buyer lined up for their skis, so they will be gone next week. We tried snowbaording at Tamworth Snowdome once, they had a great time. Maybe they could try it there.

Any idea where the best place to live will be with kids of 14 and 16? We being put up in a hotel for a month while we find some where. My husbands job is in the Lagoons. We got The Complete Residents' Guide book and have been looking in there. Why do some places have security guards? Are they the places to avoid?

Thanks again.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

The lagoons is near Rashidiya so perhaps Mirdiff is an area that may suit you. International City is also just up the road ( though apartments only). Nad Al Sheba is also close by.

Mirdiff is one of the last "affordable" areas, and there are schools and malls etc there

(actually- the Lagoons is between Rashidiya and Nad al Sheba)


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

stressin said:


> I'm sounding like a whinging pom (which I am hehe) My daughter doesnt want her dad to go on his own, (which is an option) so she wants to go. She's a real daddy's girl. My son changes his mind, he's probably picking up on my negativety.
> They do watersports at the mo, jet sking and wake boarding. They going for one last blast this weekend if the weather holds, its been dry and sunny here for the last 2 days. They got a buyer lined up for their skis, so they will be gone next week. We tried snowbaording at Tamworth Snowdome once, they had a great time. Maybe they could try it there.
> 
> Any idea where the best place to live will be with kids of 14 and 16? We being put up in a hotel for a month while we find some where. My husbands job is in the Lagoons. We got The Complete Residents' Guide book and have been looking in there. Why do some places have security guards? Are they the places to avoid?
> ...


Your daughter sounds like a sweetheart. Don't worry about being a whinging pom, we're from Oz, some of my best friends are whinging poms!!  Most places have security guards. It all adds to the feeling of security while living in Dubai. We live in the Meadows which is a very desirable place to live and we have security gaurds. (So desirable, in fact, that we won't be able to afford it next year, but that's another thread!) Labour is CHEAP here, so it's affordable for residential areas, compounds etc, to have security gaurds. 
Have you got your kids into school yet? (Please say yes!!) If so, which school? 

p.s. Hi Sgilli!!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

flossie said:


> p.s. Hi Sgilli!!


Hi Flossie...welcome back!!!
x


----------



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

flossie said:


> Your daughter sounds like a sweetheart. Don't worry about being a whinging pom, we're from Oz, some of my best friends are whinging poms!!  Most places have security guards. It all adds to the feeling of security while living in Dubai. We live in the Meadows which is a very desirable place to live and we have security gaurds. (So desirable, in fact, that we won't be able to afford it next year, but that's another thread!) Labour is CHEAP here, so it's affordable for residential areas, compounds etc, to have security gaurds.
> Have you got your kids into school yet? (Please say yes!!) If so, which school?
> 
> p.s. Hi Sgilli!!


Hi Flossie

She is, bless her. She's got a place at Jumeirah College and my son as got a place at Deira International School. Do you know any think about them? I really wanted them to go to the same school but my son didnt get the required GCSE results for Jumeirah.

Sgilli gave me some ideas of where to live earlier and we have been looking at websites. Cant believe how much they want for renting. We going to have to find some where reasonable because I dont want to sell our house here just yet. We are renting it out but we will still have to pay some towards the morgage each month. I just need to know that I can come home if and when I want to.

Where do your children go to school?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

My kids go to Wellington International School which is a Gems school, like Jumeirah college. My daughter was part of the gifted and talented week last year which they did in conjunction with Jumeirah College. She spent a day there and said it was a nice school, it just had too much green paint.  The kids that came to our school from Jumeirah College all seemed like a nice bunch of kids.

I don't know much about Deira Internatial School. Is it an older school? One of the original International School? If it's the one I'm thinking of, it has quite a good reputation.


----------



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

flossie said:


> My kids go to Wellington International School which is a Gems school, like Jumeirah college. My daughter was part of the gifted and talented week last year which they did in conjunction with Jumeirah College. She spent a day there and said it was a nice school, it just had too much green paint.  The kids that came to our school from Jumeirah College all seemed like a nice bunch of kids.
> 
> I don't know much about Deira Internatial School. Is it an older school? One of the original International School? If it's the one I'm thinking of, it has quite a good reputation.


On its website it says its 4 years old. It looks ok. Didnt have a choice really as it was the only one that would take him that we applied to. He's never going to fall into the gifted and talented group, bless him. He's best placed in the creatively lazy group. (ie, he spent all his time in school coming up with ways not to do any work, he did come up with some great ideas)

How long you planning on being in Dubai for? My husband thinks we should stay maybe 2 years. The construction industry has gone belly up here with the economic crisis.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Child abductions in Dubai are, to my knowledge, RARE so please don't stress! As with anywhere in the world, common sense needs to be exercised and teaching children to be aware of their surroundings and to stay in pairs or better, groups of friends, will lessen their chances of meeting trouble. (I'm a Mother of 3 grown up children and 1 grandchild)

I've just returned from visiting my daughter in Bedfordshire. Yesterday, I was subjected to abuse from a young lad of approx 16; my crime? He rode his bike out in front of my car causing me to swerve to avoid him. He stuck his head in my car window and screamed at me to "F*** off!!" - I now have a very worried and upset 3 yr old Grandchild and me wondering what the hell has happened to the youth of the UK! I've NEVER encountered this type of behaviour when travelling the world; I'm very disappointed and working harder to return to the Middle East where I felt 99% safe!


----------



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Child abductions in Dubai are, to my knowledge, RARE so please don't stress! As with anywhere in the world, common sense needs to be exercised and teaching children to be aware of their surroundings and to stay in pairs or better, groups of friends, will lessen their chances of meeting trouble. (I'm a Mother of 3 grown up children and 1 grandchild)
> 
> I've just returned from visiting my daughter in Bedfordshire. Yesterday, I was subjected to abuse from a young lad of approx 16; my crime? He rode his bike out in front of my car causing me to swerve to avoid him. He stuck his head in my car window and screamed at me to "F*** off!!" - I now have a very worried and upset 3 yr old Grandchild and me wondering what the hell has happened to the youth of the UK! I've NEVER encountered this type of behaviour when travelling the world; I'm very disappointed and working harder to return to the Middle East where I felt 99% safe!


Oh Pasanada, thats really awful. Sadly the UK is fast turning into a s**t place. A bit like in the 'Lord of the flies'. With no rules and boundaries to follow our youth are turning into savages. Lets hope they get rescued soon.

I hope your little childchild gets over her/his ordeal soon and you to. x


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, Stressed. I'm fine apart from wanting to rip the little blighters head off!!! But I know this little scroat would have known his "rights" and I'm NOT prepared to have my good name dragged through the courts! I'm so pleased a weapon wasn't pulled on me, it could have been a very different story!

My little one is shaken, she keeps talking about the "bad man" but I hope she will forget what she saw. Thanks for your concern. xx


----------



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Thanks, Stressed. I'm fine apart from wanting to rip the little blighters head off!!! But I know this little scroat would have known his "rights" and I'm NOT prepared to have my good name dragged through the courts! I'm so pleased a weapon wasn't pulled on me, it could have been a very different story!
> 
> My little one is shaken, she keeps talking about the "bad man" but I hope she will forget what she saw. Thanks for your concern. xx


Your dead right there, they have more rights then the victim thanks to the do-gooders. It's best not to dwell on what could have happened, it'll drive your crazy.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hmmmmm I'm NOT going to get into politics here, it'll ruin my evening! hahaha!

What I will say is that I've met young people the world over and have found them to be VERY respectful of their elders (boy, I'm only 37 and feel over the hill saying that!!!), I find many children in the UK have become almost feral......the breakdown in the family unit is really showing it's ugly face now.


----------



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hmmmmm I'm NOT going to get into politics here, it'll ruin my evening! hahaha!
> 
> What I will say is that I've met young people the world over and have found them to be VERY respectful of their elders (boy, I'm only 37 and feel over the hill saying that!!!), I find many children in the UK have become almost feral......the breakdown in the family unit is really showing it's ugly face now.


I agree. Its a real shame.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hmmmmm I'm NOT going to get into politics here, it'll ruin my evening! hahaha!
> 
> What I will say is that I've met young people the world over and have found them to be VERY respectful of their elders (boy, I'm only 37 and feel over the hill saying that!!!), I find many children in the UK have become almost feral......the breakdown in the family unit is really showing it's ugly face now.



I sometimes wonder what the future holds for the UK! I just got tired of switching on the news and hearing about another homeowner murdered for simply trying to protect his family and property. It wouldn't be so bad if the police did something rather than arresting the innocent party and hauling you off to jail simply because you decided to take a stand! It's amazing as well how there is no evidence of a crime being committed against you (even if you are sporting a black eye, broken bones and your car is a wreck!) but then the minute the little **** claims you have assaulted them, you suddenly find yourself in the back of a police car!

I hope your grandchild feels better soon and isn't too traumatised!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

stressin said:


> On its website it says its 4 years old. It looks ok. Didnt have a choice really as it was the only one that would take him that we applied to. He's never going to fall into the gifted and talented group, bless him. He's best placed in the creatively lazy group. (ie, he spent all his time in school coming up with ways not to do any work, he did come up with some great ideas)
> 
> How long you planning on being in Dubai for? My husband thinks we should stay maybe 2 years. The construction industry has gone belly up here with the economic crisis.


We've been here just over a year. To be honest, it took me a good 9 months to settle. Probably because that's how long it took my son, who is 7, to settle. It can cost alot in the beginning to move here, so I don't think it's worth coming for less than 2 or 3 years. We'll probably be here another 18 months. Australia beckons!!


----------



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

flossie said:


> We've been here just over a year. To be honest, it took me a good 9 months to settle. Probably because that's how long it took my son, who is 7, to settle. It can cost alot in the beginning to move here, so I don't think it's worth coming for less than 2 or 3 years. We'll probably be here another 18 months. Australia beckons!!


Hi guys

Hopefully it wont be to long before it gets better here.

I'm worried about how long it will take to settle; my husband is adaptable, he worked away from home so think he will get use to it quickly. Me and the kids will take longer. If i had my way i'd stay here with them. I keep telling myself to be positive.

Do you know any thing about the arabian ranches? It looks nice from the website but on the map it looks abit out of the way. We were thinking of getting a driver till i'm brave enough to drive myself. Would s/he have to live with us?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Arabian Ranches is very nice! It's only a 15 minute drive or so to the Mall of the Emirates and close by to some amusement park - the name escapes me now!


----------



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Arabian Ranches is very nice! It's only a 15 minute drive or so to the Mall of the Emirates and close by to some amusement park - the name escapes me now!


Hi Pasanada

Think we will be looking at the Arabian Ranches along with Rashidiga, Nad al Sheba and Mifdiff that Sgilli3 suggested.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

stressin said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Hopefully it wont be to long before it gets better here.
> 
> ...


Arabian Ranches used to be a nightmare to get in and out of but they have just finished a new flyover and by all accounts, it's now a breeze. We have friends who live there and we are also considering moving there next year when our lease expires. Honestly, the driving isn't so bad once you get used to it. Just practice on Fridays. I tend to know where I need to go...the rest I leave to my husband.

From my own experience and also from my friends' experiences, teenagers settle quite quickly. The kids here are all from 'somewhere else' and are quite ready to make friends. No kid is the 'new kid' for long as people are coming and going all the time. It has definitely been character building for both of them.

Your driver won't have to live with you, but strictly speaking, you will have to sponsor him/her. You might find it easier to just drive yourself.


----------



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

flossie said:


> Arabian Ranches used to be a nightmare to get in and out of but they have just finished a new flyover and by all accounts, it's now a breeze. We have friends who live there and we are also considering moving there next year when our lease expires. Honestly, the driving isn't so bad once you get used to it. Just practice on Fridays. I tend to know where I need to go...the rest I leave to my husband.
> 
> From my own experience and also from my friends' experiences, teenagers settle quite quickly. The kids here are all from 'somewhere else' and are quite ready to make friends. No kid is the 'new kid' for long as people are coming and going all the time. It has definitely been character building for both of them.
> 
> Your driver won't have to live with you, but strictly speaking, you will have to sponsor him/her. You might find it easier to just drive yourself.


I'm going to have to use taxis to start with, we arrive on the 1st and the kids start school on the 5th, dont think we will have time to sort a car out before then.
Do you know if taxi drivers are police checked? In the UK they are (well the licensed ones are)


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Only thing to remember is schools are expensive and you should contact them very early or you will find they are all full!! With big waiting lists!! 

In terms of safety for kids, as anywhere, its certainly not safe to allow them to run about in the streets due to the risk of traffic, but kidnapping just seems not to happen. Punishments for crime are very strict in UAE and most people are on working visas so if they cause any trouble they can be deported after a stint in a very tatty cell. So most people go about their business. 

I left my car unlocked all weekend once by mistake with radio on display with personal belongings and nothing happened, no one touched it.

I have lived in UAE for four-five years now and its safer than anywhere else I have been, most people need to brush up on their manners including expats but if you can laugh at the little things which normally would annoy you then you'll be fine!

Good luck


----------



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> Only thing to remember is schools are expensive and you should contact them very early or you will find they are all full!! With big waiting lists!!
> 
> In terms of safety for kids, as anywhere, its certainly not safe to allow them to run about in the streets due to the risk of traffic, but kidnapping just seems not to happen. Punishments for crime are very strict in UAE and most people are on working visas so if they cause any trouble they can be deported after a stint in a very tatty cell. So most people go about their business.
> 
> ...


Thanks ACOZ2000 for your reply.

6 days to go and gone passed stressin and into pure fear, spent the whole day in tears and trying to come up with every reason why we shouldn't move to Dubai. 
The thought of moving to the Middle East scares me silly. I've turned into an irrational muppet.

Pep talks will be gratefully received if anyone would be kind enough to give one to a muppet


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Stressin,

I adored living in the Middle East. You really DO NOT have anything to worry about.....but if you fancy swapping Dubai for Spain.....tee hee

Give it your best shot, girl. Treat it as a new chapter in your life book and eat, breath and live the experience.


----------



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hi Stressin,
> 
> I adored living in the Middle East. You really DO NOT have anything to worry about.....but if you fancy swapping Dubai for Spain.....tee hee
> 
> Give it your best shot, girl. Treat it as a new chapter in your life book and eat, breath and live the experience.


Hi Pasanada

Thanks for replying. I was thinking I might have to swap Dubai for the Priory
I'm sure I'll be ok once i'm there.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Think of the things your kids will see and do that they wouldn't otherwise get to. They grow up so much here. And I mean in a good way. My kids have become much more independant and aware of the world around them. My daughter is thinking of going to Vietnam with the school next year. Twelve months ago, she wouldn't have even gone down the road for a week!!!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

I'll also say to you what I said to my daughter before we left our home town: This is home. This will ALWAYS be home. It will always be here. I have left this place to live in other places many times and I have always come back. If we ever need somewhere to go or if things don't work out, this place will be here. Just because we're leaving, it doesn't mean we're never coming back. We may live in Dubai for 1 year or 10 years but this will always be our base.

Don't mean to be patronising,but you get the gist. Be strong. It will be frustrating at times and you'll feel like pulling the pin. Then suddenly, your kids become settled and happy and then you will too.


----------



## ironmouse (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I've just joined this forum with the hope of gleaning some info on life for teenagers in Dubai. I've been reading this thread which is quite helpful but the emphasis does appear to be on safety in Dubai, I would really like to know how life is for teenagers in general.
We are contemplating a move to Dubai from Switzerland, our two boys (13 and 15yrs) have a carefree life here, they play for the local football team, go training twice a week, and get around everywhere by bike. They can jump on the bus to go into town, meet up with mates, go to the cinema, have friends round after school and the dreaded sleep-over from time to time! Basically they have a good social life and a freedom of movement. Does Dubai offer this kind of social life for children? 
Thanks for your thoughts,


----------



## Catkin18 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Another (potential) stressin' mum!*

Hi,

My husband and I are considering a move to Dubai with our two small children (aged 3 and 1). I've found lots of really helpful information on this forum, but one thing I was wondering about (in lieu of the fact the driving sounds so daunting!) is whether many people walk their children to pre-school/nursery/school? Are they sometimes near enough to walk to, depending on where you choose to live, and does it become too hot to do so at some times of the year?

Sorry if this has been asked before, but it's just one of the many questions my mind is racing with at the moment. There's so much to consider and I'm both excited and terrified by the prospect of moving there if it's what we decide to do.

Thanks!

Catkin18


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

ironmouse said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've just joined this forum with the hope of gleaning some info on life for teenagers in Dubai. I've been reading this thread which is quite helpful but the emphasis does appear to be on safety in Dubai, I would really like to know how life is for teenagers in general.
> We are contemplating a move to Dubai from Switzerland, our two boys (13 and 15yrs) have a carefree life here, they play for the local football team, go training twice a week, and get around everywhere by bike. They can jump on the bus to go into town, meet up with mates, go to the cinema, have friends round after school and the dreaded sleep-over from time to time! Basically they have a good social life and a freedom of movement. Does Dubai offer this kind of social life for children?
> Thanks for your thoughts,



Honestly, no. Not when it comes to getting themselves around. You will be the one driving them to the cinemas and the malls, etc. I don't know what sport is like in Switzerland compared to here. I do know that compared to Australia it is absolutely dire, but I guess it depends on what you're used to. Most schools run after school activities for kids and have sporting teams such as basketball and rugby teams. They occasionally play against other schools but it's not a weekly event. Only the training is a weekly event, not the game. As for sleepovers and friends over, of course. In that regard, it's the same as the rest of the world.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Catkin18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I are considering a move to Dubai with our two small children (aged 3 and 1). I've found lots of really helpful information on this forum, but one thing I was wondering about (in lieu of the fact the driving sounds so daunting!) is whether many people walk their children to pre-school/nursery/school? Are they sometimes near enough to walk to, depending on where you choose to live, and does it become too hot to do so at some times of the year?
> 
> ...


School places are so scarce, you can't afford to be too fussy. You should find a school then a home. It's unlikely that you will be in walking distance to the nursery, although it's not impossible. Yes, in the summer it's way to hot to walk them.


----------



## ironmouse (Oct 20, 2008)

flossie said:


> Honestly, no. Not when it comes to getting themselves around. You will be the one driving them to the cinemas and the malls, etc. I don't know what sport is like in Switzerland compared to here. I do know that compared to Australia it is absolutely dire, but I guess it depends on what you're used to. Most schools run after school activities for kids and have sporting teams such as basketball and rugby teams. They occasionally play against other schools but it's not a weekly event. Only the training is a weekly event, not the game. As for sleepovers and friends over, of course. In that regard, it's the same as the rest of the world.


Thanks for that flossie, although it looks like I should be more worried about getting them into a school rather than social life. Our children are pretty much bilingual English/French (we put them into a local school when we arrived here ) so the French school in Dubai would be an option, anyone know if a) it's any good and b) is there also a waiting list?

Thanks again.


----------



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

ironmouse said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've just joined this forum with the hope of gleaning some info on life for teenagers in Dubai. I've been reading this thread which is quite helpful but the emphasis does appear to be on safety in Dubai, I would really like to know how life is for teenagers in general.
> We are contemplating a move to Dubai from Switzerland, our two boys (13 and 15yrs) have a carefree life here, they play for the local football team, go training twice a week, and get around everywhere by bike. They can jump on the bus to go into town, meet up with mates, go to the cinema, have friends round after school and the dreaded sleep-over from time to time! Basically they have a good social life and a freedom of movement. Does Dubai offer this kind of social life for children?
> Thanks for your thoughts,


Hi Ironmouse

My family and I (kids aged 16 and 14) plus hubby have been here for almost 3 weeks. I would recommend that you sort out schools first, we have got our 14 yr old into school but not our 16 yr old, it is a nightmare. I haven't been here long enough to comment on buses. We have spent most of our time looking for somewhere to live. I can comment on how friendly and welcoming people are here, my daughter made friends in her first week in school and has had a sleep over. So far we have taken our children every where, to the mall etc, but we are new here and still feeling our way around.

Accept the advise from people who have been using this forum for a while, they have lived here and know what it is like living here day to day.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

stressin said:


> Hi Ironmouse
> 
> My family and I (kids aged 16 and 14) plus hubby have been here for almost 3 weeks. I would recommend that you sort out schools first, we have got our 14 yr old into school but not our 16 yr old, it is a nightmare. I haven't been here long enough to comment on buses. We have spent most of our time looking for somewhere to live. I can comment on how friendly and welcoming people are here, my daughter made friends in her first week in school and has had a sleep over. So far we have taken our children every where, to the mall etc, but we are new here and still feeling our way around.
> 
> Accept the advise from people who have been using this forum for a while, they have lived here and know what it is like living here day to day.



Hey there! Was wondering how you were getting on?


----------



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

flossie said:


> Hey there! Was wondering how you were getting on?


Hi Flossie 

We've had good and bad days. We are really struggling to find somewhere to live at the moment. When we arrange to go see property its x amount but when we get to it, its gone up by 10000/25000 AED a month. Like we saw a really nice one last night wanted 350 and 10000 but when we got there the landlord was waiting with agent and wanted 375 and 1500000. I had the deposit in my hand bag but he wouldnt move, he wanted 375 and that was that. All fun and games so we are still living in serviced accommdation which hubby's company are paying for. (until the end of month) 

My son wants to go home and is being difficult; he went to school for 1 day and wouldnt go back and now cant find he anything else.My daughter is loving it, she made friends really easy and like I said she had a sleep over last friday. Hubby seems to be settling into his new role too so we're getting there.

Would you like to meet up and have coffee some time?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

stressin said:


> Hi Flossie
> 
> We've had good and bad days. We are really struggling to find somewhere to live at the moment. When we arrange to go see property its x amount but when we get to it, its gone up by 10000/25000 AED a month. Like we saw a really nice one last night wanted 350 and 10000 but when we got there the landlord was waiting with agent and wanted 375 and 1500000. I had the deposit in my hand bag but he wouldnt move, he wanted 375 and that was that. All fun and games so we are still living in serviced accommdation which hubby's company are paying for. (until the end of month)
> 
> ...


Sure, PM me. Where are you staying? Do you have transport. I feel for you, I really do. But hang in there. I made myself seriously ill (hospital). Don't do that to yourself, it doesn't help anybody.

Oh and Landlords are a bunch of tossers. Really hope the property market crashes and the smile is wiped of their smug, greedy faces. (Except for ours, we have a lovely one, hope our villa stays the same.  Can you see I'm having a crabby day???


----------



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

flossie said:


> Sure, PM me. Where are you staying? Do you have transport. I feel for you, I really do. But hang in there. I made myself seriously ill (hospital). Don't do that to yourself, it doesn't help anybody.
> 
> Oh and Landlords are a bunch of tossers. Really hope the property market crashes and the smile is wiped of their smug, greedy faces. (Except for ours, we have a lovely one, hope our villa stays the same.  Can you see I'm having a crabby day???


Hi

I'm beening a bit think now but I dont know how to PM you? I cant work it out lol.
Can you talk me through it


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

stressin said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm beening a bit think now but I dont know how to PM you? I cant work it out lol.
> Can you talk me through it


On the left hand side of the screen, next to one of my posts, click on my name. A menu will drop down and one of the options is to send me a private message. Do that. 

Going out now but will check in later and arrange a date.


----------



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

flossie said:


> On the left hand side of the screen, next to one of my posts, click on my name. A menu will drop down and one of the options is to send me a private message. Do that.
> 
> Going out now but will check in later and arrange a date.


Hi

Did you get pm?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

stressin said:


> Hi
> 
> Did you get pm?



Hi, yes it worked. Aren't you clever? Will PM you later. Sorry, but can't hang around because picked up son from school yesterday and thought he might have appendicitis. Doesn't seem to be that, but I'm at his beck and call today.


----------

